# Winter Touring



## Jede

Anyone Else going to Almafra near Benidorm this winter ? we are travelling down in November.

John


----------



## teemyob

*Might*

Maybe be in Javea at Christmas

Often go to Benidorm for a day or two.

Is Almafra a Site John?

TM


----------



## Jede

Hopefully ! yes it's just outside Benidorm according to the blurb.


----------



## mikebeaches

Jede said:


> Anyone Else going to Almafra near Benidorm this winter ? we are travelling down in November.
> 
> John


Err - wonder if this thread is intended to be in 'UK Touring' ?


----------



## cabra

*Almafra*

Yes, Middle of December


----------



## teemyob

*Benidorm*

I am trying to talk Mrs. TM into it.

I was wanting to leave 27th December and Return 8th January 2012.

But I am told that she only has 7 days leave left. That has to last her until April.

:roll:


----------



## kaacee

Not definate yet but will be in that region from end of October to end of March, still sussing out which sites to use.

Keith


----------



## teemyob

*Sites*

I quite like the look of http://www.campingalmafra.es/index.php

I am not mad keen on Benidorm. But At Christmas, it may have just what we need. But it looks pricey for Christmas at €39 a night, even with 16a EHU and drainage on fully serviced pitches.

We are Staying in Javea in a few Weeks (Villa). So will pop down to Benidorm to suss the site out. Might see if we can get a better deal.

TM


----------



## Fairportgoer

We are about to start planning our winter trip away after we finish the season here in Hereford.

Thinking of going to southern Spain and will probably be heading out early November.

John are you looking to set up a convoy?

We maybe willing if the dates are right!

Regards

Dean


----------



## teemyob

*Ferry*

I have booked a ferry

Out 27th December

Return 9th January.

TM


----------



## Jede

Hi All

We have just booked the ferry from Portsmouth to Bilbao in late November and the rally at Almafra for 38 nights. Anyone know of a good, toll free route from Bilbao to Benidorm.

John


----------



## teemyob

Jede said:


> Anyone Else going to Almafra near Benidorm this winter ? we are travelling down in November.
> 
> John


Have you booked with the C&CC John?

We have booked now.

Trev


----------



## Popo

We are thinking about going on the CC Rally to here in February. Can anyone who has been tell me please if the bus service which serves the site is wheelchair friendly?

Thanks

Joyce


----------



## teemyob

*buses and prices*

Can't help with the bus, I don't know.

I will say that I paid £132 for a Rally Pitch through C&CC.

But To book Direct for the smallest pitch was £320.

TM


----------



## Fairportgoer

Good Evening All,

We will be on our way soon!

Ferry booked on the 3rd Nov (Dover-Calais) and we have ten days to get down to the rally in La Manga where we will be staying for 63 nights  Heading back on the ferry on the 26th Jan 2012.

Anyone else going there?

Looking forward to having some nice bike rides along the coast :wink: 

Regards

Dean

PS,

Our website will be up and running again once we are on the road again


----------



## Jede

Just over six weeks before we get on the ferry in Portsmouth to Bilbao,just over five weeks before we finish our season.. not that I`m counting 

We are staying away from motorways on the road from Bilbao to Valencia via Zaragoza, does any have a good route and campsite reccomdations ? 

John


----------



## teemyob

*motorways*



Jede said:


> Just over six weeks before we get on the ferry in Portsmouth to Bilbao,just over five weeks before we finish our season.. not that I`m counting
> 
> We are staying away from motorways on the road from Bilbao to Valencia via Zaragoza, does any have a good route and campsite reccomdations ?
> 
> John


Might be a bit out of season for campsites.

The dual Carriageway from Bilbao is good and the AP67 is only around €35.

Seen 3 ski resort signs along the way.

TM


----------



## Hydrocell

Hi John

We go to Benidorm every year around Christmas, last year we went down as far as Marbella but we always end up back in Benidorm, however this year we will be going at the beginning of February for a change.

We always stop at a campsite called Armanello it’s in the ACSI book page 675 item number 1762 15euros per night also has cable TV if you like to have English programs, 10 minutes to walk to Town and 5 minutes from the market.
This campsite is just at the back of the Villa Sol campsite they charge 32euros per night.
If you would like any more info on a route or places to stop on the way just get back to me and I’ll be happy to reply.

I hope this is of use

Regards
Ray


----------



## tonka

Hydrocell said:


> Hi John
> 
> We always stop at a campsite called Armanello it's in the ACSI Book [MHF Link] page 675 item number 1762 15euros per night also has cable TV if you like to have English programs, 10 minutes to walk to Town and 5 minutes from the market.
> This campsite is just at the back of the Villa Sol campsite they charge 32euros per night.


Ray just for info, I know the site you mentioned as i rode up there last year on my bike from Villasol up the little lane.. You can always haggle down at Villasol, we usually get the 30+ day rate of 16 euro and stay for 10 - 15 days. Electric extra via a meter at .35c a KW.

Hope to be down there in January..


----------



## ob1

We found the AP68-E804 a fast and uncrowded route down to Benidorm via Zaragoza and Valencia. There is a good campsite at Zaragoza, 'Camping Ciudad de Zaragoza' (41.63766,0.94227) right near the motorway which makes a good half way stop.

Note. If trying to find the site by it's address only be warned that there is the self same road name right in the middle of Zaragoza. We found it and it's narrow!

Ron


----------



## Jede

Thanlks for all the tips folks,very helpful  hope to see some of you down there 8) 8) 

John


----------



## Fairportgoer

This is our last night here in Hereford 

We are leaving tomorrow for La Manga via Chipping Norton, Oxford, Folkstone and France 

We may see some of you down there or on route :!:










Regards

Dean


----------



## Jede

18 days before we`re get the ferry from Portsmouth  Has anyone used the on site TV aerial at Almafra ? We`ve been having problems with our Sat. system but not sure it if`s best to get it sorted before we go or rely on the on site TV.

John


----------



## ob1

The TV feed is fine, you just need the Sky type cable connecter to plug in.

One downside with the site is that the majority of the pitch surfaces are dirt. When it rains this turns into a very cloying cement like mud and gets everywhere. I suggest taking a large plastic sheet to overcome this.

I cannot remember if the bus is wheelchair friendly or not. However, Almafra is about three miles from the front and I wonder if you would be better off choosing one of the sites nearer the town centre. There is a decent one within easy walking distance of the centre/front.


----------



## teemyob

*closer*



ob1 said:


> The TV feed is fine, you just need the Sky type cable connecter to plug in.
> 
> One downside with the site is that the majority of the pitch surfaces are dirt. When it rains this turns into a very cloying cement like mud and gets everywhere. I suggest taking a large plastic sheet to overcome this.
> 
> I cannot remember if the bus is wheelchair friendly or not. However, Almafra is about three miles from the front and I wonder if you would be better off choosing one of the sites nearer the town centre. There is a decent one within easy walking distance of the centre/front.


Hello ob1

Do you know the name of the one closer to the town/front please?

Trev


----------



## Mike48

There are 3 sites within walking distance of the front at Benidorm:

Villasol, El Raco and Torreta.

El Raco was nearly full about 2 weeks ago, Torreta was fullish but we don't like it.

I left Villasol on Tuesday and there was plenty of room but will be full after Xmas. Weather was fantastic when we left.

The cost at Villasol is 16.25euros plus tax and electricity charged according to use for over 30 days and cheaper for long stays but don't know when the lowest rate kicks in.


----------



## Jede

Two days and we`re off  Unfortunately on the return trip we will not be arriving back in Portsmouth until 20.30 hrs, anyone know of a campsite near Portsmouth we can arrive at late ?

John


----------



## teemyob

*Port*



Jede said:


> Two days and we`re off  Unfortunately on the return trip we will not be arriving back in Portsmouth until 20.30 hrs, anyone know of a campsite near Portsmouth we can arrive at late ?
> 
> John


Hayling Island overnight?


----------



## teemyob

*well benidorm looked nice today*

well benidorm looked nice today


----------



## tonka

Benidorm 8) Here we come,,!
Be there tomorrow, sun 27th..
Only downside that it's on the plane as a birthday treat for the wife.. 
Never mind should be over there in the van early January...


----------



## teemyob

*Doah*

Was 21 and Showers in Doah where our Daughter BF is.

20 and sunny on the beach in Benidorm. Bit like our summer!>?

TM


----------



## teemyob

*co-ordinates*



ob1 said:


> We found the AP68-E804 a fast and uncrowded route down to Benidorm via Zaragoza and Valencia. There is a good campsite at Zaragoza, 'Camping Ciudad de Zaragoza' (41.63766,0.94227) right near the motorway which makes a good half way stop.
> 
> Note. If trying to find the site by it's address only be warned that there is the self same road name right in the middle of Zaragoza. We found it and it's narrow!
> 
> Ron


Those Co-Ordinates are miles away OB1

Here are the correct ones

41.637833300389964 -0.9430217742919922

Decimal Degrees (WGS84)

Latitude	Longitude
41.637833	-0.943022

Degrees, Minutes & Seconds
Latitude	Longitude
N41 38 16	W0 56 34

GPS
Latitude	Longitude
N 41 38.270	W 0 56.581

TM


----------

